# karpfen



## stefanw (29. August 2006)

hallo ich hätte da mal fragen ich angle an einem donaustau bei regensburg ich bin ein richtiger karpfenangler mit leib und seele die karte hab ich dieses jahr zum ersten mal hatte heuer fünf ansitze mit jeweils einer woche vorfüttern karpfen sind da geangelt wurde mit boilies ich habe nicht einen läufer bekommen zu den fünf langen ansitzen kommen mit sicherheit noch 10 kürzere in denen nur zwei tage gefüttert wurde karpfen habe ich schon in hülle und fülle gesichtet ich weis nicht mehr was ich treiben soll die am meisten befischte zohne von mir war die stauwasserzohne vorm wehr nachm wehr hab ich noch nicht versucht hat irgendjemand noch tipps für mich ich bin völlig ratlos und die sache beginnt schon zu nerven leider bin ich auch der einzige der dort auf karpfen fischt man kann also auch niemand fragen wie wann wo usw mal hab ich viel mal wenig gefüttert mais boilies wurm kam auf den futterplätzen schon zum einsatz ich hab keine idee mehr was man noch versuchen könnte hoffe jetzt ihr bringt mich auf neue ideen sonst muß ichs leider aufgeben


----------



## stefanw (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

keine antworten ?


----------



## fette beute (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

kommt noch #6 aber ich kann dir da nicht viel helfen |wavey:


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

setze das einmal ins Karpfentrööd da wird ihnen geholfen....


----------



## stefanw (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

bin noch neu wo soll ichs hinsetzen


----------



## fette beute (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

du klickst oben forum an und skrollst runter bis karpfenangeln,dort stellst du deine frage


----------



## stefanw (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

ok ich werds versuchen äh übrigens lübeck dfb pokal sieger bevor das passiert wird jahn regensbur deutscher meister 
löl klene spaß


----------



## fette beute (30. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



stefanw schrieb:


> ok ich werds versuchen äh übrigens lübeck dfb pokal sieger bevor das passiert wird jahn regensbur deutscher meister
> löl klene spaß



na na  #h


----------



## Achim_68 (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ich habs mal verschoben... die Karpfenfreaks werden dir bestimmt ein paar Tricks verraten


----------



## stefanw (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

danke das dus verschoben hast ich hoffe es schreibt noch jemand dazu was


----------



## punkarpfen (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

1. Tipp: Satzzeichen
2. Tipp: andere Boilies oder evtl. mal Partikel
Waren die Fische genau an der Stelle, wo du gefischt hast? Falls ja waren es vermutlich keine Fressplätze, sondern nur die Zugrouten.


----------



## stefanw (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hm, was könnte den in so einem donaustau ein freßplatz sein ich hab so ca auf 8 m entfernung gefischt in einer stillwasserzohne ca 30 m vor einem geschloßenem tor eines wehrs da waren sie eigentlich schon da haben gerollt und wellen gemacht. Ich hab sie gesehen aber auch nach anfüttern keinen biß bekommen nicht einen run so unerfahren bin ich nicht beim karpfenangeln darum ist es mir unerklärlich wie das sein kann.
Ich hab mir drei plätze gehalten an denen ich sie schon rollen sah, aber nix null komma garnix angefüttert hab ich mal viel mal wenig höchstens aber 5kg mais dazu 5kg boilies es geht ja nicht nur seit den drei wochen urlaub so sondern schon das ganze jahr und auch mehreren karpfencracks so nicht nur mir wir können keinen fangen.
Karten gibt es seit fünf jahren erst an diesem wasser aber karpfenangler laut den alteingesessenen sind wir die ersten die den dicke nachstellen und sie sind da fast nur schuppis in der laichzeit ziehen sie in einen altarm, schuppis bis geschätzte 40 pfund einige spiegler dabei mit deutlich mehr gewicht, nur fangen das hat an dieser donaustrecke der teufel gesehen.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



stefanw schrieb:


> Hm, was könnte den in so einem donaustau ein freßplatz sein ich hab so ca auf 8 m entfernung gefischt in einer stillwasserzohne ca 30 m vor einem geschloßenem tor eines wehrs da waren sie eigentlich schon da haben gerollt und wellen gemacht. Ich hab sie gesehen aber auch nach anfüttern keinen biß bekommen nicht einen run so unerfahren bin ich nicht beim karpfenangeln darum ist es mir unerklärlich wie das sein kann.
> Ich hab mir drei plätze gehalten an denen ich sie schon rollen sah, aber nix null komma garnix angefüttert hab ich mal viel mal wenig höchstens aber 5kg mais dazu 5kg boilies es geht ja nicht nur seit den drei wochen urlaub so sondern schon das ganze jahr und auch mehreren karpfencracks so nicht nur mir wir können keinen fangen.
> Karten gibt es seit fünf jahren erst an diesem wasser aber karpfenangler laut den alteingesessenen sind wir die ersten die den dicke nachstellen und sie sind da fast nur schuppis in der laichzeit ziehen sie in einen altarm,* schuppis bis geschätzte 40 pfund einige spiegler dabei mit deutlich mehr gewicht,* nur fangen das hat an dieser donaustrecke der teufel gesehen.


 

Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt, wie viele Leute, Fische auf ihr Gewicht schätzen können. Mir hat diese Gabe der liebe Gott nicht gegeben.

Stell mal die Frage in den Raum:

Kann man selbst aus nur 5 m Entfernung im Wasser erkennen, ob der Fisch 30 pfd oder 40 pfd hat bzw. 10 pfd oder 20 pfd??

Anmerkung:

Eine sogenannte Kugel (Spiegler) 75 cm 34 pfd; ein 95 cm langer Schuppi mit 21 pfd   #c ;+ ;+ ;+ 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das immer diese großen Karpfen nicht beißen wollen


----------



## Leif (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt, wie viele Leute, Fische auf ihr Gewicht schätzen können. Mir hat diese Gabe der liebe Gott nicht gegeben.
> 
> Stell mal die Frage in den Raum:
> 
> ...






Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

War auch schon immer beeindruckt davon.
Früher habe ich das auch gemacht, aber habe eingesehen, das es jugengelaber war....man kann es halt nur ganz schwer eingrenzen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ich angle zufällig auch in der Nähe von Regensburg in der Donau auf Karpfen.
Mich würde interessieren welche Boilies(Firma, Flavour, Größe) du verwendest, welche Montage(Bleiform, -gewicht, Riglänge, Haken) du fischst und wie du deine Ruten aufbaust(High Pod, usw).
Bist du dir sicher dass es Karpfen waren die du da gesehen hast? Hab in meiner ganzen Laufbahn an der Donau noch keinen einzigen Karpfen an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen. Nur immer riesige Brassen die aus dem Wasser buckeln.

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

aus demling bist du ich fisch an der geislinger strecke beim wehr unten kennst bestimmt also ich hab an pod und angeln tu ich mit den selbsthakbleien mit schlauch oder helikopter rigs beim letzten ansitz hab ich mosella  skopex boilies benutzt .
Versucht hab ich die stellen weiter oben beim sogenanten steinplatz falls du das kennst da geht es ziemlich weit flach raus erst ab ca 70 m hast du mal 4 m tiefe hab in einer wassertiefe von 3 m geangelt unten beim wehr warens etwa 4,50 am wehr unten sehe ich sie auch immer rollen das es karpfen sind kann ich sogar ganz genau sehen weil sie bis einen meter rauskommen richtige brummer wenn du dich hinter einem busch versteckst dan kannst ihnen zusehen so bis 10 m vom ufer weck siehst sie ganz oben schwimmen und das oft nicht mal wenig auch geht ein etwa 4 m breiter krautgürtel nach draußen in dem sie sich sehr gern aufhalten


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

aus Dengling? Ja da kenn ich ja n paar Leute! Kennst die Listls? Gute Bekannte.
Aber naja - Offtopic

Die Geislinger Strecke kenne ich. Komisch dass du keinen überlisten kannst.
Auch keine Weißfischfänge? Wir fangen hier haufenweise Döbel, Nerflinge und Brassen wenn wir mit Mais füttern. 
Ich rate dir mal zu fischigen Boilies, hab aber letztes Jahr mit Vanille und Skopex eigentlich auch gefangen. 
Vielleicht ist deine Schnur oder Montage einfach zu auffällig. Verläuft deine Schnur recht steil ins Wasser oder eher flach?
Bin vom High-Pod-Aufbau wieder in nen flachen Aufbau übergegangen weil dann die Schnur mehr am Grund verläuft und nicht in Hakenködernähe steil nach oben geht und das Gebiet förmlich "absperrt". Konnte nur minimalste Unterschiede, was Strömungsdruck und Sog betrifft, feststellen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

jaja bin auch wieder in den flachen aufbau übergegangen ich nehm sogar jetzt so steingewichte weis nich ob du die kennst naja in den seen hab ich sie eigentlich immer gefangen aber da hab ich ja noch nicht mal einen run bekommen fischig hab ich noch nicht gefischt ist vielleicht auch mal ne idee meinst die montage ist zu auffällig hm aber selbst dan müst sich doch erfahrungsgemäß mal einer darennen weis echt nicht mehr was ich treiben soll das ist das erste gewässer wo ich nicht fange wenn du die strecke kennst vielleicht kannst mir ja mal ein paar stellen beschreiben jedenfalls ich bin mitm latain am ende wenn ich jetzt im september und oktober keinen fange dan gibts das ja eh fast nicht mehr auf der kiefenholzer seite hab ich das gefühl das die schiffe das futter wegziehen könnt ich mir gut vorstellen weisfische fange ich schon riesige brachsen aufs boilie klar auch schön auch nerflinge aber ist hald nicht das was ich will kannst dir ja vorstellen


----------



## maschinenstürmer (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich angle zufällig auch in der Nähe von Regensburg in der Donau auf Karpfen.
> Mich würde interessieren welche Boilies(Firma, Flavour, Größe) du verwendest, welche Montage(Bleiform, -gewicht, Riglänge, Haken) du fischst und wie du deine Ruten aufbaust(High Pod, usw).
> ...


 


stefanw schrieb:


> aus demling bist du ich fisch an der geislinger strecke beim wehr unten kennst bestimmt also ich hab an pod und angeln tu ich mit den selbsthakbleien mit schlauch oder helikopter rigs beim letzten ansitz hab ich mosella skopex boilies benutzt .
> Versucht hab ich die stellen weiter oben beim sogenanten steinplatz falls du das kennst da geht es ziemlich weit flach raus erst ab ca 70 m hast du mal 4 m tiefe hab in einer wassertiefe von 3 m geangelt unten beim wehr warens etwa 4,50 am wehr *unten sehe ich sie auch immer rollen das es karpfen sind kann ich sogar ganz genau sehen weil sie bis einen meter rauskommen richtige brummer* wenn du dich hinter einem busch versteckst dan kannst ihnen zusehen so bis 10 m vom ufer weck siehst sie ganz oben schwimmen und das oft nicht mal wenig auch geht ein etwa 4 m breiter krautgürtel nach draußen in dem sie sich sehr gern aufhalten


 

Wow, das wird mein Lieblingstread:

40 pfd Brassen die 1 Meter aus dem Wasser springen.

Beschreibt mir ja genau wo das ist ..... (bezieht sich auf die Angelstellenanfrage von stefanw|supergri  weiter oben:q )


der Maschinenstürmer sieht sich schon auf der Titelseite von "Rute und Rolle" mit einem gebändigten 40 pfd Brassen im Ramboverschnitt :q 

macht weiter Jungs

schon die Rechtschreibung ist köstlich

fliegende Brassen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das dies der beste tread i.s.t., seit der Maschinenstürmer an board i.s.t._


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

@Maschinenstürmer
was bitte ist an meiner Rechtschreibung auszusetzen und was bitte ist so ulkig daran dass in der Donau große Brassen an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen sind?
Das Forum ist dazu da anderen zu Helfen und Tips zu geben und nicht sich darüber lustig zu machen.

Soviel zu deiner Rechtschreibung:
_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das dies der beste tread i.s.t., seit der Maschinenstürmer an board i.s.t._

Wie wärs mal mit ...*dass* dies der ....?

oder

...der beste *thread* i.s.t ...?

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Maschinenstürmer
> was bitte ist an meiner Rechtschreibung auszusetzen und was bitte ist so ulkig daran dass in der Donau große Brassen an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen sind?
> ...


 




Entschuldigung Prologic, ich meinte speziell das andere Posting vom erklärmirmaldieangelstellenwendusiekennst stefanw.

Ich geb ja zu, das(s) ich beim Denglisch nicht so gut bin Tread oder thread, ich sollte schreiben "Thema"; ist glaub besser!

Ich fand nur so witzig, das jemand der sich anscheinend in der Donau auskennt(Prologic), noch nie einen Karpfen springen sehen hat; andere dagegen sehen 40 pfd,er  einen Meter aus dem Wasser springen.

Ich wär vor lachen fast vom Sofa gefallen!

Zum Thema Forum, ich gebe gern Tips und helfe, soweit ich es kann jedem. Sofern die Fragestellung konstruktiv ist!

Bei diesem Thema, wo jemand Fische von 40 pfd und schwerer, schwimmen/springen sieht und diese nicht fängt bzw. niemals fangen wird (sag ich mal so) und dann noch nach aussichtsreichen Angelstellen in der Nähe fragt.........also bitte Prologic, versteh mich!


Gruß

Maschinenstürmer


_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so .....dass der Maschinenstürmer bald von allen seinen Fängen die GPS Daten ins Netz stellen wird_


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi
@Maschinenstürmer
ok du brauchst dich hier für nix rechtfertigen, ich bilde mir selber meine Meinung.
Muss ich mich jetzt geschmeichelt fühlen weil mir der Maschinenstürmer persönlich ein Kompliment macht indem er sagt dass ich mich an der Donau auskenne?

Steingewichte? Du meinst wohl die Stonez-Bleie oder sowas ähnliches. Naja am Blei wirds wohl am Wenigsten liegen. Eher an der Hauptschnur die durchs Wasser verläuft oder dem Schlauch der vom Grund absteht.
Und Schiffe gibts bei mir viel zu viele und die verteilen das Futter mit Sicherheit. Kannste aber nix dagegen machen. Außer vllt ab 22 Uhr füttern. Da fahren weniger Lastkähne. 

Zu den Ködern:
Maschinenstürmertip: DT Fish Frenzy
PROLOGIC-TIP: DD-Bait Halibut-Pellet-Hookbait

also ich fange damit Carps. Wieso sollte das nicht auch ca 8 KM weiter flussabwärts klappen?

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> @Maschinenstürmer
> ok du brauchst dich hier für nix rechtfertigen, ich bilde mir selber meine Meinung.
> Muss ich mich jetzt* geschmeichelt fühlen* weil mir der Maschinenstürmer persönlich ein Kompliment macht indem er sagt dass ich mich an der Donau auskenne?
> ...


 
Maschinenstürmer schmeicheln nie, Sie stellen fest! |gr: 

Wenn jemand in der Nähe wo 40 pfd,er einen Meter aus dem Wasser springen schon Karpfen gefangen hat. Ist das in meinen Augen ein guter Angler.

Wenn ich du wär, würd ich mal die 8 km weiter fahren und das austesten bzw. prüfen.

Leider gibts bei mir um die Ecke keinen Fluß, bin halt am See groß geworden.......

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das(s) Proligic mal zu stefanw fahren sollte_


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. August 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ooooooohhhhh, gleich ne Feststellung. Welch eine Ehre.
Sorry aber leider hab ich keine Lizenz für den Geislinger Abschnitt. Da bleib ich lieber an "meinem" Spot. Da weiß ich dass Fische da sind die auch fressen.
Ich setze viel auf gute Köder. Glaub dass der Spot an Gewässern wie der Donau eher unwichtig ist. Zumindest bei mir ist das so. Konnte nach Stunden mit dem Echolot keine Veränderung in der Bodenstruktur finden. Einziges Anzeichen meiner Stelle: Wenn man nen Blinker am Grund schleifen lässt, dann fängt man Muscheln. War zwar Zufall, aber ich fands gut und seitdem fische ich an dieser Stelle. Und fange (manchmal) auch den ein oder anderen Karpfen.
Du hast ja eh nen tollen Spot da bei der Schleuse. Hast auch unterschiedliche Tiefen und Krautbänke und so. Das gibts bei mir alles nicht mehr seit dem Ausbau für die Schifffahrt. 
Einfach mal hochwertige Köder verwenden und anständig damit füttern, dann wirds schon klappen.
Nochmal:
DD-Bait Halibut Pellets. Aber für den Haken bitte die speziellen Halibut-Hookbaits, die halten locker ne Nacht am Haar. Dazu DD-Bait F4 Mussel Meat in 24mm.
Bei mir klappt das


PROLOGIC


----------



## M4STERM4X (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

nen 40 pfund brassen?^^


----------



## stefanw (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

was ist den das für einer oh mein gott wichtigtuer im internet die  hab ich gern


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

also wenn das "spiegelbrassen" mit über 40 pfund waren, dann muss ich jetzt kurz mal lachen gehen


----------



## maschinenstürmer (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> also wenn das "spiegelbrassen" mit über 40 pfund waren, dann muss ich jetzt kurz mal lachen gehen


 
Nee, nee die Schuppenbrassen hatten "bis 40 pfd"; die Spiegelbrassen waren noch schwerer und die springen einen Meter aus dem Wasser |supergri |supergri |supergri 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das(s) es in der Donau Delphine gibt


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ihr seit doch alle krank :g 

Naja woran das liegen kann hat PROLOGIC eigentlich schon ziemlich gut erläutert! Aber an den Boilies kann es denke ich ich nicht liegen, man kann nämlich mit jedem Boilie fangen, mit dem einen besser mit dem anderen schlechter, naja das musst du halt testen und wirst dann noch rausfinden welche Murmel für dich persönlich die beste ist.

Achja aber an Scopex liegts glaub ich nicht,weil Scopex eh meine Lieblinge sind :l 


Und @ stefanw: BENUTZ BITTE BITTE SATZZEICHEN DENN BISHER SIND DEINE TEXTE NICHT BESONDERS GUT ZU VERSTEHEN!!!!!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

krank??? *muhaha*
also des mit den springenden karpfenbrassen ist leicht erklärt....das sind nämlich "wildspiegelbrassen", die haben von natur aus me(eeee)hr Power :-D

@prologic:
wie tief ist was Wasser dort??
wenn du die Karpfen an der Oberfläche siehst kann es sein, das sie dort nur zu Sonnen, Energietanken und Faulänzen "rollen"
Fressen tun sie vl. ganz wo anders...des is eine blöde angewohnheit die karpfen haben....dann musst halt sehen wie du sie auf den grund bringst zum fressen...regelmäßig füttern und nicht verzweifeln würd ich sagen!!!


----------



## PROLOGIC (1. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

@fischerspezi1986
da wo ich fische ist es zwischen 4,90 m und 5,10 m tief.
Glaub du hast da aber was schwerwiegendes falsch verstanden.

Ich (PROLOGIC) habe noch *nie *Karpfen an der Oberfläche gesehen (in der Donau). Und ich (PROLOGIC) bin der, der Karpfen in der Donau fängt. 
Ich versuche nur stefanw dabei zu helfen dass er auch ein paar Carps überlisten kann, ok? 

Naja, Hauptsache man macht sich erstmal über Wildspiegelbrassen lustig.......

PROLOGIC


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (2. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

brauchst ja ned gleich böse sein, DU....PROLOGIC *tzzz*
fühlst dich jez in diener ehre gekränkt PROLOGIC?


----------



## stefanw (4. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

War am we wieder draußen auf den einschlägigen stellen. Aber nix versucht hab ichs mit frolic 5,6 auf ein pva stringer und dan mal da mal dort versucht karpfen waren auch da aber wieder kein biß irgendwie muß es doch da den trick 17 geben sowas hab ich ja noch garnicht gesehen wahnsinn. Was denkst du wären die spuntwände an der schläuse mal einen versuch wert da ist guter rat echt teuer von den karpfen her hat diese donau in geisling echt der teufel gesehen, alles anders wie in den seen wo ich bis jetzt war was sind den in der donau die intressanten stellen hab mir schon kiesbänke gesucht und gefüttert und gefüttern aber es will einfach kein run kommen naja hilft ja eh nichts. In welchem donauabschnitt fischst du eigentlich ?


----------



## stefanw (6. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

nix mehr ?


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

@fischerspezi1986: 
nö, nö bin nicht gekränkt.

@stefanw:
Ich fische bei Bach a. D., also gegenüber von Kiefenholz.
Also Frolic hab ich einmal versucht, gab nur Weißfische her.
Ich persönlich würde einfach mal die Boilies wechseln. 
Habe auch schon ne Menge Boilies im Wasser versenkt und hatte keinen einzigen Run. 
Gleiche Stelle, andere Boilies, und aufeinmal ging was. 
Ich und mein Kumpel tendieren in der Donau völlig zu fischigen Baits, sprich Halibut, Monster Crab, Muschel,..........
Dazu ein paar Hände Halibut-Pellets und gut isses.

Zu den Stellen is schwierig weil ich ja deinen Abschnitt nicht kenne.
Spundwände hören sich immer gut an.
Kiesbänke wären eigentlich auch nicht schlecht.
Solltest halt herausfinden wo sich viel natürliche Nahrung aufhält. Ist natürlich nicht leicht.

PROLOGIC


----------



## martin k (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi Stefan!

Ich fische zwar einige km unterhalb von Dir, genauer gesagt in Österreich.

Hier meine Tips:
*Köder: *Heilbuttpellets, Frolic od. Boilies mit                          Fisch-/Fleisch-/Muschelaroma
*Angelzeit: *3.00-7.00 Uhr in der Früh
*Angelstelle: *Du hast weiter oben was von einem Altarm geschrieben...wäre vielleicht auch einen Versuch wert

@all: habe auch schon mehrere Male in der Hauptströmung der Donau große Karpfen springen gesehen...unglaublich welche Kraft dahinter stecken muss um die schweren Körper in ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser zu katapultieren!

Grüße aus Österreich
Martin


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

also ich hab bisher nur mal was "klatschen" gehört. War ca um 06.30 Uhr genau über meiner Futterstelle. Das "Klatschen" hörte sich ungefähr so an als würde man nen Zementsack ins Wasser werfen....

Konnte das Ding leider nicht sehen, deswegen kann ich auch nicht sagen obs ein Karpfen war oder nicht. 
Weiß auch nicht obs Zufall war aber nichtmal 5 Minuten später hatte ich nen Dauerton...

Der leider nach einer nicht zu bremsenden Flucht in den Hauptstrom mit einem gecutteten Vorfach endete...

@martin k:
ooooooohhhhhhh ja, die Kraft die diese Fische im Drill aufweisen ist wirklich der absolute Wahnsinn. Drills von 30 Minuten und teilweise auch mehr sind bei uns keine Seltenheit für Fische ab ca 20 Pfund. 
Die sind halt topfit wegen der Strömung und so.

PROLOGIC


----------



## cobra96 (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

oja flusscarp die könnens besonders wenn sie in hauptströmung kommen, kaum zubändigen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

hab bei uns in der nähe heuer angefangen über längere zeit carps anzufüttern(mais, boilies, frolic)
danach hab ich mich mal 4 tage durchgehend hingesetzt, mit ein paar brassen als dank ;-)
weiß auch ned an was es liegt, ich hab dann mit einem "netzer" gesprochen die es bei uns leider noch giebt, und der hat gemeint das dort überhaupt keine karpfen sind.

hab ich jez die möglichkeit sie dort hinzufüttern oder soll ich mich ganz wo anders hinsetzen...die stelle is eine kleine "Bucht" die von einem sprn eingegränzt ist, ca. 1km unterhalt des kraftwerks...

beim kraftwerk direkt "kann" man angeblich ned fischen weil dort die fische konstant in den hauptstrom ziehen, weiß aber ned mal ob dort überhaupt carps sind...
gibt es donauabschnitte ganz ohne karpfen, bzw mach ich was offensichtliches falsch?


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ein Stellenwechsel wär sicherlich nicht verkehrt wenn dem Netzer zu glauben ist. Der muss es ja eigentlich wissen.
Wenns bei dem Kraftwerk ne Warmwassereinleitung gibt würde ich es dort auf alle Fälle mal probieren. 
Wieso sollte man dort nicht fischen können nur weil die Fische in den Hauptstrom ziehen???????
Kann es sein dass das Leute gesagt haben die nicht wollen dass du da fischst weil sie dort immer fischen?

PROLOGIC


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Umgangston, liebe Leute......
Ersten: Teste doch mal Top Secret Erdbeere die sind ein Allrounder ansonsten mit Mais....
Achja @ Prologic sei doch nicht so eingeschnappt, wenn man mal was' Kritik postet.....Wegen der *Monsterkarpfen* macht doch einfach mal Fotos und setzt sie ins AB dann guckmer mal... *SUPERGUIDE*


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

also ich war noch nie eingeschnappt wegen Kritik. Ich wollte das obige nur berichtigen, da fischerspezi1986 da einfach was überlesen oder falsch verstanden hatte, ok?

Mein Ton war vllt etwas schroff weil es einfach *falsche* Kritik mir gegenüber war, und dann verteidige ich mich eben.

Ich habe ja bereits mehrmals hier geschrieben dass ich noch *nie* Karpfen an der Oberfläche gesehen habe!
Deshalb wirds schwierig mit den Fotos für dich...
Außer stefanw macht welche, er schreibt nämlich dass er sehr viele große Karpfen an der Oberfläche gesehen hat.

Verstehe nicht warum ich immer mit diesen "Monsterkarpfen" oder "Monsterbrachsen" in Verbindung gebracht werden, hab doch nie sowas behauptet.....
Die Sache ist aber meiner Meinung nach längst aus der Welt also vegiss es einfach...

*SUPERGUIDE* = versteh ich nicht

PROLOGIC


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Kann ich dran errinern, dass du geschrieben hast, dass es dort große Brassen gibt, die sich an der Oberfläche tummeln (wenn nicht dann nicht, habe auch keinen Bock nochmal alles nachzulesen)! Naja wie dem auch sei..wir reden hier nicht von falscher Kritik..sondern einfach von Kritik geht doch einfach mal zusammen Angeln und macht Fotos wenn nacher was vrwertbaren steht dann ist das ja auch *ganz klasse*
Dann hat der Superguide mal wieder gute Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ja ich habe geschrieben dass ich Brassen an der Oberfläche gesehen habe und keine Karpfen. 

stefanw hat geschrieben dass er Karpfen um die 40 Pfund an der Oberfläche gesehen hat. Was von manchen Boardies bezweifelt wurde.

Das ist wohl ein kleiner Unterschied, oder?
Und dann wurde ich mit "Monsterkarpfen" in Verbindung gebracht, was einfach falsch ist, weil ich Brassen erwähnte und keine großen Karpfen. Somit falsche Kritik! Ist das jetzt verständlich genug für dich?

Und wenn du lesen kannst dann erkennst du in einem früheren Posting von fischerspezi1986 dass er stefanw`s Situation wohl mit mir verwechselt hat. Nochmals falsche Krititk! Auch verstanden?

Der Superguide hat dieses Jahr übrigens schon mehrmals gute Arbeit geleistet, was du gerne im Karpfenfänge 2006-Thread nachschauen kannst.

Übrigens nett von dir dass du mich so bezeichnest....
Aber wenn du meinst dass du besser bist, dann her mit deinen "Profi"-Tips.
Aber bitte ein bischen mehr als nen Boilie vorzuschlagen!

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ja ich habe geschrieben dass ich Brassen an der Oberfläche gesehen habe und keine Karpfen.
> 
> ...


 
Hey,

kann mich auch dran erinnern, war ganz lustig, aber prologic hat da wirklich keine Aktie dran. Da wurde was mißverstanden.

 Stefanw war an dem Tag ganz prima drauf mit 1m aus dem Wasser springenden 40 pfdern. Ich weiß zwar nicht was der raucht, aber das Zeug muß gut sein :q :q :q :q (maschinenstürmerspaß-keine Kritik)


rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das es ein schönes Posting war_


----------



## stefanw (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hallo PROLOGIC,

wenn du das mal sehen willst müstest eigentlich nur ans wehr fahren über die brücke gehen und dan nach der brücke links in richtung diesem betonbrunnen oder was immer das ist, allerdings müstest du warten wenn nochmal ein heißer tag dabei ist dan siehst sie es gibt dort hinten eine krautbank und in diesem kraut ca einen meter vom ufer weg ( was ich auch meinte keiner hat was von einem meter aus dem wasser springen gesagt , war leider zu hoch für diesen maschienenstürmer ) stehen sie ziehan auch ab und zu bischen weiter draußen ihre kreise. Die meisten sind schuppis die ganz großen brummer spiegelkarpfen und graskarpfen poli-Brille solltest du mitnehmen damit du was siehst richige wasserschweine siehst du da hinten aber du brauchst nen heißen tag ansonsten siehst sie nur rollen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Naja ich sage da jetzt nichts zu......


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

Danke, danke und nochmals danke maschinenstürmer!
Vielleicht verstehts der Kleine nun endlich...

@JamesFish007:
vielleicht ists besser so.
Ich lass mir halt ungern den A**** für etwas versohlen, das ich nicht verbrochen habe, ok?
Deshalb der vielleicht etwas schroffe Ton.
Wird nicht wieder vorkommen und für mich ist das jetzt aus der Welt! Also Schwamm drüber (meinerseits).

@stefanw: 
Wenn ich mal Zeit hab dann werd ich das machen. Ich glaub dir ja auch dass du dort große Karpfen siehst. Ich weiß ja selbst dass es große Carps in der Donau gibt. Bin auch in den Genuß gekommen...
...Angelkollege konnte in der Donau nen 42-Pfünder Spiegler fangen. Das ist ein Anblick, einfach nur geil.

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



stefanw schrieb:


> aus demling bist du ich fisch an der geislinger strecke beim wehr unten kennst bestimmt also ich hab an pod und angeln tu ich mit den selbsthakbleien mit schlauch oder helikopter rigs beim letzten ansitz hab ich mosella skopex boilies benutzt .
> Versucht hab ich die stellen weiter oben beim sogenanten steinplatz falls du das kennst da geht es ziemlich weit flach raus erst ab ca 70 m hast du mal 4 m tiefe hab in einer wassertiefe von 3 m geangelt unten beim wehr warens etwa 4,50 am wehr unten* sehe ich sie auch immer rollen das es karpfen sind kann ich sogar ganz genau sehen weil sie bis einen meter rauskommen richtige brummer* wenn du dich hinter einem busch versteckst dan kannst ihnen zusehen so bis 10 m vom ufer weck siehst sie ganz oben schwimmen und das oft nicht mal wenig auch geht ein etwa 4 m breiter krautgürtel nach draußen in dem sie sich sehr gern aufhalten


 
Bitte schön!!!!!!! #h 

Der Verfasser: stefanw #6 

Ich sag doch, du mußt Spitzenzeug rauchen, wenn du 40 pfder einen Meter aus dem Wasser rauskommen siehst und dies sogar niederschreibst und 3-4 Tage später vergessen hast. ;+ ;+ 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer


_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das ich jetzt wieder zu "hart" war_


----------



## stefanw (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hallo ja mach das kannst jederzeit und die älteren angler die dort täglich fischen werdens dir nochmal bestätigen darum bin ich ja schon so sauer weil ich keinen fangen kann ich bin ja nicht ganz unerfahren auf dem gebiet ist ja das erste mal das es garnicht klappt an einem gewässer. Das du natürlich grad als donauangler hier drin bist das ist natürlich mehr als nur glück und übrigens danke für deine tipps das ist sehr nett. Klar wenn du in bach welche fängst dan müste das ja schon mit dem teufel zugehen wenn ich paar km unterhalb keinen fangen kann das wär ja gelacht und auch nicht verständlich 42 pfund müstens ja garnicht sein am anfang würden ja 20 pfund reichen hauptsache ich fang in dieser vermaledeiten donau jetzt mal einen.Meinen persönlich größten hab ich im weiher bei atting gefangen der hatte 34 Pfund hab in allen sehen eigentlich regelmäßig gefangen da unten, nur da in der donau jetzt nicht.
Wenn der spot gepaßt hat dan ging das auch darum ist mir das absolut unverständlich warum das da nicht funktioniert. 
Naja nochmal danke dir für deine brauchbaren hinweise. Wirklich nett scheinst ja auch echt was drauf zu haben .


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



stefanw schrieb:


> Hallo ja mach das kannst jederzeit und die älteren angler die dort täglich fischen werdens dir nochmal bestätigen *darum bin ich ja schon so sauer weil ich keinen fangen kann ich bin ja nicht ganz unerfahren auf dem gebiet ist ja das erste mal das es garnicht klappt* an einem gewässer. Das du natürlich grad als donauangler hier drin bist das ist natürlich mehr als nur glück und übrigens danke für deine tipps das ist sehr nett. Klar wenn du in bach welche fängst dan müste das ja schon mit dem teufel zugehen wenn ich paar km unterhalb keinen fangen kann das wär ja gelacht und auch nicht verständlich 42 pfund müstens ja garnicht sein am anfang würden ja 20 pfund reichen hauptsache ich fang in dieser vermaledeiten donau jetzt mal einen.Meinen persönlich größten hab ich im weiher bei atting gefangen der hatte 34 Pfund hab in allen sehen eigentlich regelmäßig gefangen da unten, nur da in der donau jetzt nicht.
> Wenn der spot gepaßt hat dan ging das auch darum ist mir das absolut unverständlich warum das da nicht funktioniert.
> Naja nochmal danke dir für deine brauchbaren hinweise. Wirklich nett scheinst ja auch echt was drauf zu haben .


 

Uiuiuiuiuiuiui, solche Aussagen geben mir zu denken.

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das man mit Wut und Neid im Bauch keine großen Karpfen fängt_


----------



## stefanw (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

oje deine eltern müssen stolz sein #h das ist das letzte was ich zu dir sage du bist es nicht wert das jemand mit dir redet


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



stefanw schrieb:


> oje deine eltern müssen stolz sein #h das ist das letzte was ich zu dir sage du bist es nicht wert das jemand mit dir redet


 
Ich hab wenigstens Eltern........ :q :q :q :q 

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das die Wahrheit bockig macht_


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

BITTE: nicht in diese richtung(hauptsächlich stefanw....dass sich jetzt maschinenstürmer wehrt ist vertändlich)

@prologic: sorry dass du dich wegen mir jez so viel rechtfertigen musst(est), ich hab des damals verwechselt, wollt da ned unrecht tun! nur vol lauter euphorie über das was manche menschen posten.....kann mal passieren 

@stefanw: das problem mit donaukarpfen ist, dass sie 10000000% unberechenbarer sind als die in stillen gewässern...du weißt nich WANN sie kommen, WIE VIELE oder WO.
Ich kenn einen typen der is 2 monate beinahe jeden Tag im hafen bei uns gesessen bis er seinen 38pfünder hatte....vorher NIX, nachher NIX!!!
Und der fischt weiß gott ned schlecht....


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> BITTE: nicht in diese richtung(hauptsächlich stefanw....dass sich jetzt maschinenstürmer wehrt ist vertändlich)
> 
> @prologic: sorry dass du dich wegen mir jez so viel rechtfertigen musst(est), ich hab des damals verwechselt, wollt da ned unrecht tun! nur vol lauter euphorie über das was manche menschen posten.....kann mal passieren
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dominik,

also kannst den Typen grüßen, der ist top. Es i.s.t. so, wenn man an manchen Zielen nicht dranbleibt, wirds eben nichts!

Jo, das mit Prologic hast du an dem abend bestimmt falsch verstanden, kann ja passieren. 

Aber sag,der abend, das war lustig, gell. Ich hab so gelacht, könnte schon wieder lachen 1m aus dem Wassr....

Lassen wir das, gute Nacht! Morgen ruft wieder der Job.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das ich mich auch auf das Niveau von Anderen herablassen kann_


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

also nochmals Danke an maschinenstürmer und fischerspezi1986 die mir jetzt ein bischen unter die Arme greifen!
Ich schätze das wirklich sehr!

@stefanw:
Nur nicht verzweifeln und unbedingt dran bleiben!!!
Kann dir nur dazu raten mal nen "hochwertigen" Fisch-Boilie zu fischen.

Mir fällt gerade ein dass du (glaube ich) noch nie erwähnt hast wann oder wie lange du eigentlich fischen gehst.
Hab nämlich die letzten 2 Jahre genau einen Carp bei Tageslicht überlisten können (in der Donau). Alle anderen bissen nur in der Nacht bzw am frühen Morgen.

Ich gehe deshalb mindestens 24 h lang zum Fischen. Je länger desto besser. Versuche meistens das ganze WE zu bleiben, klappt aber nur wenn meine Allerliebste nichts vorhat.

1.Tag: sehr großflächig füttern
2. bis X. Tag: immer enger werden mit der Futterstelle
aber darfst schon einiges reinschmeissen, schlecht wird da bestimmt nix bei den ganzen Weißfischen. Mais, auch Hartmais lass ich seit kurzem ganz weg, zieht einfach zu viel Weißfisch. Gut eignen sich große Baits, z. B. 24er Boilies mit fischiger Note.
Super sind auch Selfmades, die werden dann aber nicht gerollt sondern in ca 30x30x30mm Würfel geschnitten. Trotzen meiner Meinung nach Strömung und Weißfischen viel besser und fangen... 

PROLOGIC


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

hey!!!

@maschinenstürmer: lachen kann man hier sowieso permanent...drum hab ich mich ja angemeldet ;-)

@prologic: ich hab das mal probiert, 2 ruten mit hartmais und 1 mit frolic...4 tage, 3 brassen....AUS!
die stelle wäre predästiniert, aber ich glaub ich zieh jetzt wirklich zum kraftwerk direkt um....
der sch*** ist halt, dort ist eine 4 meter spundwand, bivvy funct nicht, keschern auch nicht, boot gibts keins(kraftwerksnähe), werfen muss man ewig weit, dann wird auch das füttern schwer.....
ich glaub ich kenn mich gar ned aus....
ich hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen heuer meinen 1 donaukarpfen zu fangen, hab ich auch(4 kilo:q ), nur leider wieder in einem hafenbecken ohne strömung.
ich weiß das man dort auch 15er fangen könnte, will aber einfach in die offene donau...erfahrung sammeln!

kenn halt leider keinen donau-carphunter in meiner umgebung, und bin glaub ich auch zu dumm für den fluss....#q 

die technuk mit den 30-er würfeln hört sich interessant an: bei der menge kugeln die man braucht spart man sich das rollen.....


----------



## michel1209 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

geht das in diesem threat auch so weiter, ganz toll!! wird zeit das forum zu wechseln.....

beste grüße micha


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



michel1209 schrieb:


> geht das in diesem threat auch so weiter, ganz toll!! wird zeit das forum zu wechseln.....
> 
> beste grüße micha


 

Nee Miacha, bleib mal, wird auch wieder besser...

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das man manchmal erstmal für Klarheit sorgen muß_


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

@Micha: 
cool bleiben! Das beruhigt sich schon wieder. 
Aber es stimmt schon, zur Zeit sind hier wohl alle ein bischen gestresst...

@fischerspezi:
Naja, die Stelle am Kraftwerk hört sich ja alles andere als bequem an, aber oft ist genau das der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Solche Stellen werden meist wenig oder garnicht befischt weil es einfach zu aufwendig oder eben nicht bequem genug ist.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die Fischdichte bei dir so ist, aber 3 Brassen mit 3 Ruten in 4 Tagen ist wirklich sehr wenig. 
Vielleicht kannst ja noch ne andere gute Stelle außer dem Kraftwerk ausfindig machen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Das am tag die chancen eher gering sind dachte ich mir schon. Von daher angle ich wenn ich am nächsten tag nichts vor habe schon vom späten nachmittag und nehme auch den nächsten vormittag noch mit ansonsten wenn ich was vor hab und raus muß hald bis eins oder zwei in der früh.
Da ich beruflich bedingt erst freitags heim komme würd mich auch mal intressieren welche taktik du anschlagen würdest den logischerweis kann ich dan auch nur einmal vorfüttern freitag abend und dan samstag gehen außer im urlaub und dieses jahr hatte ich paar noch sechs wochen zeit da ich krank war und operiert wurde. Sonntag abend muß ich ja schon wieder fahren deshalb würd mich mal intressieren was du  an meiner stelle da machen würdest würdest auch boilies benutzen oder eher was anderes wie kartoffel, mais oder andere sachen. Würd mich mal intressieren.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

Stimmt, einmal füttern ist ein bischen wenig, da ist guter Rat teuer.
Ich würde dann viel mit (Heilbut-)Pellets füttern, gibt ne schöne Duftwolke und ein paar gute und große Boilies die die Weißfische (hoffentlich) nicht runterkriegen dazu.
Ein paar dicke Futterballen können auch nicht schaden.

Ich persönlich würd Boilies nehmen. Ne Kartoffel wär auch nen Versuch wert. 
Auf Mais hast bei uns alle 10 Minuten nen Döbel oder ne Brasse. Würd ich also sein lassen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

naja mir fehlen ein wenig die ausweichmöglichkeiten...vl. einfach die falsche karte gekauft :-D


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Super, Superguide....
meine Fresse nerv doch nicht.


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

Ach komm schon, was willst du eigentlich?????
Musst ja net gleich weinen...
Übrigens wiedermal ein tolles Posting von dir! 
Seeeeeeehhhhhhhr hilfreich!

PROLOGIC


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Kla... ab dem foto ist kein 19 jähriger sondern ein 3 jähriger zu sehen...ende der diskussion...(nur noch konstruktives von konstruktiven personen)..


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Was´n hier los?! #c :m


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Super, Superguide....
> meine Fresse nerv doch nicht.


 
Soviel zu konstruktiv....

Naja, lassen wir es du willst es nicht verstehen. Du bist doch der, der rumgestichelt hat.
Und jetzt wo mir der maschinenstürmer und fischerspezi Recht gegeben haben liegst du wohl sehr falsch und etz bist beleidigt...



> Super, Superguide....
> meine Fresse nerv doch nicht.


 
Schau doch einfach nicht mehr hier in den Thread wenn dich was nervt!

So mehr will ich dazu jetzt auch nimmer sagen.

@Pilkman: Sorry aber das musste noch raus.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> ... @Pilkman: Sorry aber das musste noch raus. ...



War eigentlich auch weniger auf Dich gemünzt, denn auf die ungestüme Fisch-Agenten-Jugend... :q :m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ich steh hier auch grad auf dem Schlauch #c 

Worum gehts denn hier? Welcher Krieg findet denn hier statt?Hab kein Bock 20 Seiten zurückzulesen.

Prologic vs. James Fish 007 ????????

Klärt mich doch kurz auf, vielleicht kann ich schlichten|supergri |supergri |supergri 


rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das Steine, Steine sind_


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

naja, weiß auch nicht genau warum sich der Agent so aufregt. Ich hab ihm nix getan, ich verteidige mich nur.
Aber es kristallisiert sich wohl raus dass so einige auf meiner Seite stehen....
Maschinenstürmer, fischerspezi und Pilkman sei Dank!!!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Aber es kristallisiert sich wohl raus dass so einige auf meiner Seite stehen....
> Maschinenstürmer, fischerspezi und Pilkman sei Dank!!!


So, jetzt stell ich mich auch noch auf deine Seite! 

Es i.s.t. so... das(s) PROLOGIC dieses Match eindeutig für sich entscheiden konnte!


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

Mann wie geil!!!
Ich liebe euch allle (auf eine gewisse Art und Weise)!!!!
Prost an Carp4Fun!
Schlechte Karten für den Agenten!
Aber neee, ich lass es, will ja nicht schon wieder damit anfangen.
Jetzt ist einfach Ruhe mit dem Schmarrn.

Gruß

PROLOGIC

Es ist so dass ich maschinenstürmer, fischerspezi1986, Pilkman und Carp4Fun ganz gern hab(auf eine gewisse Art und Weise)!:q :q :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ich stell mich auf die andere Seite! |gr: 
War schon immer nen Querulant, Pilkääää kann das bestätigen |supergri |supergri |supergri

PS: Nein, ich weiß nicht worum es geht (is mir auch egal, hab nur ein zwei Seiten gelesen... scheint aber lustig zu sein)


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> So, jetzt stell ich mich auch noch auf deine Seite!
> 
> Es i.s.t. so... das(s) PROLOGIC dieses Match eindeutig für sich entscheiden konnte!


 

Grün i.s.t. auch schön.....und ich hoffe du weißt was i.s.t. bedeutet

Gruß 

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das ich einige im Board angesteckt habe_

_TIP: Kauft euch die Bodypop in der Limited Edition, CD2 = Frontfeuer, absolut geil_


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Ich stell mich auf die andere Seite! |gr:


tz tz tz -ein Außenseiter!:q 

Vielleicht i.s.t. es so... das(s) Carpcatchää mittlerweile viel zu selten hier an Board ist und noch gar nicht mitbekommen hat, das(s) man neuerdings bunte Ergänzungssätze unter seine Posts zu schreiben hat...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Es ist mit SICHERHEIT so, das hier seit geraumer Zeit, viele Threads zerlabert werden und CC2001 (Dat bin ich) das nicht so prall findet...#t #h 

Hier erscheint auf Knopfdruck ein bunter Text...

PS: Aber über solche Themen lässt sich am besten am Wasser diskutieren... Bier bringen wir mit...:q


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Grün i.s.t. auch schön.....und ich hoffe du weißt was i.s.t. bedeutet


Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch nicht -zumindest nicht wissentlich- einen einzigen Song von "And One" gehört habe.#t  Dafür hat meine Recherche ergeben, dass diese Band im Jahre 1994 das Album _I.S.T._ und im Jahre 1998 eine EP namens -dreimal dürft ihr raten- _Maschinenstürmer_ heraus gebracht hat. 

Vielleicht i.s.t. es so... das(s) Carp4Fun sich demnächst mal einen Song von "And One" probehalber anhören wird...


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi



> PS: Aber über solche Themen lässt sich am besten am Wasser diskutieren... Bier bringen wir mit...:q


 
Die Einstellung gefällt mir!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Ich stell mich auf die andere Seite! |gr:
> *War schon immer nen Querulant, Pilkääää kann das bestätigen |supergri |supergri |supergri*
> 
> PS: Nein, ich weiß nicht worum es geht (is mir auch egal, hab nur ein zwei Seiten gelesen... scheint aber lustig zu sein)


 
Ich sehe du bist schon lang dabei, und hab gelesen, man hat lang nichts von dir gehört. Wars dir zu langweilig? 

Ich hab mich hier mal reingehangen, vor 3-4 Wochen und fand das alles hier nicht schlecht. Hab dann auch mal meine Meinungen geschrieben und UUUPPS. Fühlten sich einige hier auf den Schlips getreten.

Ich mag aber kein Querulant sein,oder doch? :q 

Mußt mal bei "Karpfenfänge 2006" nachlesen, ich hatte jeden früh Bauchschmerzen vor lachen :q :q 

Naja und seit heute ist das hier ganz "in" mit den farbigen Untersätzen. 

@carp4fun - Du machst das ganz große Klasse, ich sehe du hast meine Untersätze immer genau gelesen; PS: Ich hoffe du hattest nicht das selbe Problem wie Wolken....hattest

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das viele immer nur Glotzen_


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Es ist mit SICHERHEIT so, das hier seit geraumer Zeit, viele Threads zerlabert werden und CC2001 (Dat bin ich) das nicht so prall findet...


Glaub ich dir gern. Wobei mir persönlich da so`n bischen der Vergleich zu früher fehlt, da ich selbst ja auch noch gar nicht so lange dabei bin. Unterm Strich gefällt mir das AB -allein schon aufgrund seiner Vielfalt- aber immernoch um Welten besser als so manch reines Karpfenforum... 
Und da an diesem Thread mittlerweile ja eh schon nicht mehr viel zu retten ist:


PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Die Einstellung gefällt mir!


Mir auch!:q 


> PS: Aber über solche Themen lässt sich am besten am Wasser diskutieren... Bier bringen wir mit...:q


Wann und wo?|supergri

Uups: Es i.s.t. so... das(s) Carp4Fun eben ganz vergessen hat, seinen kordagrünen Ergänzungssatz unter sein Posting zu setzen...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch nicht -zumindest nicht wissentlich- einen einzigen Song von "And One" gehört habe.#t Dafür hat meine Recherche ergeben, dass diese Band im Jahre 1994 das Album _I.S.T._ und im Jahre 1998 eine EP namens -dreimal dürft ihr raten- _Maschinenstürmer_ heraus gebracht hat.
> 
> *Vielleicht i.s.t. es so... das(s) Carp4Fun sich demnächst mal einen Song von "And One" probehalber anhören wird...*




Na ich bin mal gespannt. #h  Gib mir bitte über dein Urteil bescheid,privat.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das man mit And One im Ohr gute Fische fängt_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Wars dir zu langweilig?


Neeee, aber manchmal zu blöd... 
Angefangen hat alles mal mit nen paar Kiddies aus Österreich...  und einigen Fotos von ihren "fast selbstgefangenen Fischen"#d

Und solche "Fisch-Foto-Threads" sind eben auch nicht nur positiv... Auch die suche nach dem "besten" Boilie is immer wieder amüsant.#h #q 

Ich hab viel gelesen (zu posten gabs meist nix Sinnvolles von meiner Seite) und mit den Personen, deren Meinung bei mir Gewicht hat darüber diskutiert...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Wann und wo?|supergri



Erstes Oktober WE, Ort steht noch nicht fest...:q :q


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Erstes Oktober WE, Ort steht noch nicht fest...:q :q


Anfang Oktober? In diesem Fall steht der Ort für mich leider schon fest.  Im Zeitraum 2.10.-16.10. darf ich nämlich in Kiel wieder ein paar Prüfungen ablegen...


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Sooooo ´nabend, i have a message, Krull of WOB is ab sofort wiedäää dabei und trägt mit sachgerechten Postings zum Niveau des AB bei... :q :m

... welcome back, Diggäää! #6

War das nicht irgendwie Anfang Oktober, Julian? |kopfkrat Mir war so, dass das Deine ursprünglichen Intentionen waren... Ende Oktober is aber auch okay. Ich habe mit dem See mittlerweile auch mehr als eine Rechnung offen, er schuldet mir mindestens einen neuen Avatar... 

... und Du wolltest auch irgendwie ´nen neuen PB, hmm? :m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Neeee, aber manchmal zu blöd...
> Angefangen hat alles mal mit nen paar Kiddies aus Österreich... und einigen Fotos von ihren "fast selbstgefangenen Fischen"#d
> 
> Und solche "Fisch-Foto-Threads" sind eben auch nicht nur positiv... Auch die suche nach dem "besten" Boilie is immer wieder amüsant.#h #q
> ...




Fehlt in dem Satz irgendwo ein Punkt oder ein Komma? Kannste den mal ein bißchen auseinanderschrauben, das ich ihn auch verstehe?  

Ganz unverständlich "deren Meinung bei mir Gewicht hat darüber diskutiert..."

Entweder bin ich zu alt und mein Gehirn kann das nicht verarbeiten, oder das ist nur eine sinnlose Wortreihe.

Achso...die kiddis haste doch heute noch hier, für Spass ist gesorgt...Kuhmo,Nikimaria usw. ich bin ja erst kurz hier, denk mal das man da noch ein paar Pappenheimer hat. Wenn ich mal viel Langeweile hab, blätter ich mal die "Karpfenfänge 2006" durch. Vielleicht findet man ja nochmehr Kuhmos |supergri |supergri |supergri 

rasende Rollen

maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das viele gute Karpfenangler hier durch Profilierungssucht und anderem Getue vergrault wurden_


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Fehlt in dem Satz irgendwo ein Punkt oder ein Komma? Kannste den mal ein bißchen auseinanderschrauben, das ich ihn auch verstehe?
> 
> Ganz unverständlich "deren Meinung bei mir Gewicht hat darüber diskutiert..."


Jungs, ihr habt wohl einfach schon ein paar Bier mehr getrunken als ich. Das ist mir bei dem vorigen Posting von Markus auch schon aufgefallen!:q 

*Ich hab viel gelesen ... und mit den Personen, deren Meinung bei mir Gewicht hat, darüber diskutiert... *

Einfach noch ein weiteres Kommata setzen und schon haben wir quasi einen eingeschlossenen Relativsatz, -oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag.:m Und dann macht das Ganze nämlich auch Sinn...#6

Es i.s.t. so... das(s) Markus und Stefan heut Abend einfach mal ein paar Bierchen gekillt haben...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Sooooo ´nabend, i have a message, Krull of WOB is ab sofort wiedäää dabei und trägt mit sachgerechten Postings zum Niveau des AB bei... :q :m
> 
> ... welcome back, Diggäää! #6
> 
> ...



Aldaaa, lass dat mit dem Apfelsaft der bekommt dir nicht! 
Anfank Okt. wegen langem WE, dann lohnt sich dat wenigstens, das lange Elend is auch schon ganz Geil drauf, kricht die Woche seine neuen Flinten!#h 

Wir werden aber diesmal mal zur abwechslung mehr Bier trinken und weniger angeln... |supergri 

PS: Mein Satzbau ist frei interpretierbare Kunst... so wie die Bild-Zeitung...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr habt wohl einfach schon ein paar Bier mehr getrunken als ich. Das ist mir bei dem vorigen Posting von Markus auch schon aufgefallen!:q
> 
> *Ich hab viel gelesen ... und mit den Personen, deren Meinung bei mir Gewicht hat, darüber diskutiert... *
> 
> ...


 
Gut, wenn du das Komma da setzt, belassen wir es dabei.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das Leute gibt, deren Meinung "Gewicht" hat...._


----------



## Pilkman (9. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Kleine Zeichen haben schon öfter die Welt verändert... 

...ja, ja... :q

... will sagen: So ganz weg war der CC2001 noch nie vom AB, er hat sich nur still im Hintergrund gehalten. Und wißt ihr was? CC2001 steht nicht etwa für CarpCatcher2001... ne, ne...

... das heißt Canadian Club... und irgendwas war im Jahr 2001... :q

Soo, ab morsche wieder sinnvoll und konstruktiv, aber manchmal braucht man solche Labertage...


----------



## JamesFish007 (9. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Der Agent herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich....
Kriegs-Beil begraben? 
Bis später Jo


----------



## maschinenstürmer (9. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Der Agent herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich....
> *Kriegs-Beil begraben? *
> Bis später Jo


 

War doch gar nicht ausgebuddelt.....|supergri |supergri |supergri 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das 007 ein Agent ist_


----------



## stefanw (25. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

hallo prologic ich habe jetzt dieses we nochmal zeit einen ansitz zu wagen wollte dich mal fragen was du in der donau im moment für plätze bevorzugst da es immer noch nicht geklappt hat in den kurzen ansitzen die ich in der zwischenzeit immer wieder mal gemacht habe deshalb dachte ich ich frage dich mal vor dem letzten ansitz des jahres mal was du im oktober so treibst da du sie ja in der donau fangen kannst was mir leider nicht gelingt werde zwei tage am wasser bleiben

würd mich freuen wenn du antwortest


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Satzzeichen, sollen das Lesen anscheinend erheblich erleichtern...wie kommts?


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ich befische die gleichen Plätze wie im Frühjahr oder Sommer.
Also auf dem gleichen Platz wo ich sonst auch immer fische.
Der weißt eigentlich keine besonderen Features auf, außer vielleicht ne Muschelbank...|kopfkrat 

Ich rate dir nochmal:

gute(?) und große(24mm aufwärts) Boilies(fischig), und zu der Jahreszeit nicht zu wenig davon.
Drei Tage lang füttern müsste reichen. Dürfen aber schon ein paar Kilos sein.|rolleyes 

Wieso denn die letze Session in diesem Jahr?
Etz wirds doch erst richtig interessant.

Viel Glück

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

die letzte sitzung deswegen weil ich ja beruflich nicht zuhause bin und hald jetzt ein langes we kommt wo ich bis dienstag zuhaus bin den platz hätte ich auch schon ausgesucht in der großen kurfe drin und zwar steht da auf ca 60 m eine boje draußen unter der es von 2,80 sehr schnell auf 4,70 abfällt ( so eine boje für den schiffahrtsverkehr ist das ) boden ziemlich hart was hältst du von dem wie ich anfüttern möchte will mal einiges anders machen 5kg mais 2-4 kg kartoffeln 2,5 kg boilies pro tag von den normalen und dazu noch 1kg von den richtig großen boilies drei tage lang dan der ansitz


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

red ich *KINESISCH*...hasst du keine Punkte, Kommas oder ähnliches auf deiner Tatatur die funktionstüchtig sind...


----------



## Pette (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> red ich *KINESISCH*...hasst du keine Punkte, Kommas oder ähnliches auf deiner Tatatur die funktionstüchtig sind...




wahrscheinlich nicht ! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

hört sich nicht schlecht an. Musst halt beachten dass so ne Boje ein derbes Hindernis darstellt, also etwas Abstand halten.

Mais ist so ne Sache. Haben auch immer viel Mais genommen aber die letzten paar Mal haben wir ihn weggelassen weil er einfach zu viel Weißfisch anzieht.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ja das glaub ich dir mit dem Mais, aber ich dachte mir einen schönen partikeltppich anlegen auch am angeltag und dan mit nem pop up und die zweite einige meter abseits mit nem großem.  Kartoffeln dachte ich mir auch garnicht klein machen die ganzen reinwerfen, denn mit den Boilies allein das wird ja recht teuer und diesmal dacht ich mir wirklich mal aufsähen was das zeug hält die drei tagen hab auch vor das Futter vom schlauchboot aus einzubringen mal sehen ob was läuft ich hoffe es den ich bin schon ziemlich depremiert das einen oder zwei will ich diesmal schon fangen. Zu der boje ja klar so ca 20 meter rechts davon dachte ich mir. Was würdest du eigentlich von der schleuse halten davor und das schleusenbecken danach wäre das mal nen versuch wert ich bin der Meinung das im becken selber das futter eigentlich liegenbleiben müste da die Schiffe ja mit sehr langsamer fart kommen, natürlich verteilt es dich auch aber nicht so wie weiter oben wenn sie schneller daher kommen.  Weil das würd ich dan ende oktober nochmal versuchen da ist ja auch nochmal ein langes Wochenende.
Das sich das mit den donaukarpfen so schwierig gestaltet hatte ich nicht gedacht da war ich von den seen wo ich vorher war schon was anderes gewohnt.


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ich weiß ja nicht wie groß deine Kartoffeln sind aber ganze sind vielleicht doch etwas überdimesionert. Würde sie so in ca 30mm Quadrate schneiden.

Schleusen sind immer ne gute Stelle. Ich würds im Schleusenbecken, also vor der Schleuse versuchen. 

Mit Pop-Ups hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg. Die meisten Fische hatten wir auf Sinker oder Schneemänner. 
Wenn du Weißfischbisse eindämmen willst rate ich zu 24er bis 30er Hookbait bzw Doppel-20er-Hookbait.
Darauf kriegste aber immer noch ein paar dicke Döbel und Brassen.
Werds demnächst mal mit Doppel-24er-Sinker versuchen. Aber wahrscheinlich kriegen die großen unter den Weißen des auch runter. 
Aber lieber 3-4 mal wegen nem Weißi raus als 15 mal. 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (26. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ja das mit der schleuse hab ich mir schon öfter gedacht da fahren zwar die Schiffe total nah also paar meter nur weg vorbei aber sehr langsam das sollte nicht das große übel sein.
Naja dan schneide ich die Kartoffeln nochmal und werd mein glück an dieser kante versuchen und ende oktober dan nochmal an der schleuseneinfahrt wie tief es da ist an der geislinger schleuse weis ich noch nicht da werd ich wohl mit der lotrute hin müssen mit echolot und boot das sollte man wohl lieber lassen wenn man noch was von der rente haben will  . Ich bin ja mal gespannt werde es als hakenköder dan auch mit nem schneemänchen versuchen ist ja die vorletzte chance dieses jahr und meine ehre muß ich ja auch noch retten  . Und wie gesagt wenn du sie paar km oben fängst dan kann es das garnicht geben das ich sie weiter unten nicht fangen kann.
Massenfänge hast in der donau nicht das ist schon klar oder hattet ihr schon mal mehr als drei fische in einer nacht ? Im sommer hab ich an der kiefenholzer seite auch graser gesehen das hätte ich mir nicht gedacht das solche auch da sind. Naja vielleicht teile ich ja noch mit wo ich im detail sitze dan kannst vorbeischauen wenn du bock hast nur so ein vorschlag:q .


----------



## JamesFish007 (27. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Ich trau' ja meinen Augen kaum, ein Wunder, es ist wahrlich ein Wunder. Er fand *teilweise* Punkte und Kommas..weiter so...


----------



## PROLOGIC (27. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

mehr als drei Fische pro Nacht sind schon drin.
Wenn ich Zeit und Lust hab schau ich vllt vorbei:q 
Viel Glück beim Retten deiner Ehre

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## stefanw (27. September 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

jo fährst einfach hoch aber auf der geislinger seite drüben, bis du auf der seite mal ein silbernen bmw siehst, must aber weit hoch schon 1,5 bis 2 km. Auf die retung meiner ehre hab ich nicht viel hoffnung, ist aber verständlich nach dem jahr.


----------



## stefanw (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

hallo also as ergebnis des letzten ansitzes 5 kapitale nervlinge ;+  ohje prologic naja irgendeinen fehler mach ich in dieser scheiß donau abern dan neues jahr neues glück verstehen tu ichs nicht


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

nervlinge?


----------



## stefanw (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

kennst die nicht naja vielleicht sagt ihr da in aachen anders dazu


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Dann sag mal, was das ist und was das für ne BEdeutung hat dann sag ich dir wie es bei uns heißt! Versprochen-hoch und heilig:q


----------



## PROLOGIC (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi

ich denke er meint Nerflinge:g 

das sind Weißfische

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------

